
50-50 Overconfidence - justinyan
https://www.justinyan.com/post/5050overconfidence/
======
g82918
I think a lot of this is due to the fact that people don't understand
statistics well. 30% confident is actually pretty confident if you know the
full range of options. Most people with folk statistics tend to believe that
anything less than 50% won't happen.

